# Platinum In IC Chips



## Karan (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to ask :

1) If there is any platinum or palladium in IC chips or any other PGM level metal in IC chips other than gold?
2) If yes, then can anybody quantify?

Honestly speaking, I am just a 23 year guy who is trying to setup his own IC chip recycling plant and is little nervous regarding the quantity and availability of these PGMs owing to the size of investment. I could really use some help.

Thanks


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 13, 2016)

Dont know about platinum but I can say for a fact that there is palladium in some. It is in form of AgPd brazing. How much? Nobody can say that as we do have mixed lots with thousands of different types of IC every time. 
Probably the best idea is to try to recover bonding wires and then leave the rest of magnetic metals from IC to rust away. You will reduce mass of them considerably and then smelt the rest to collect missed bonding wires, silver and palladium brazing.


----------

